# CZ 75b Versus CZ Kadet Rental?



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi guys. Looking to buy a handgun and the CZ 75 has come highly recommended. Only problem is that I cannot find one anywhere locally to rent. I can't even find one for sale that I could handle. I would definitely like to try one out before I buy. One range about an hour drive does have a CZ Kadet, and the guy I talked to on the phone told me that he thought the Kadet would be nearly the exact same weight and feel as the CZ 75, and the only difference would be recoil. Does this sound right? If so, I'll probably drive down and give it a try. 

Do you have any other CZ recommendations for me to look at?

Thanks!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

That information is accurate; the CZ Kadet is designed to be as close as possible to the CZ 75B. It sounds like a good idea to rent that if you can't find a 75...it'll give you a feel for how the CZs feel in your hand and for the sights.

The CZ 75 Compact might also be of interest to you if you want to use a CZ as a CCW. If you can find a CZ 82 or 83, those will be of similar size to the Compact, with slightly less recoil than a 75 B.

KG


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm planning to go try out the CZ Kadet this Friday. I want a full sized handgun at this point, but CZs seem to be hard to find in my area.


----------

